# Nursing Officer Clinical Educators in field units



## downunder (20 Apr 2009)

Hi 

I am doing a literature review on if there are any nurse educators in field force units?  Myself and another NO are trying to make the argument that there should be nurse educators at the Sr CAPT / MAJ level who are in the clinical stream not the management stream.  We are in Australia and are trying to find out if other countries have Nurse educators outside the training establishments.  

A radical thought considering our civi counterparts have been doing it for years.

Downunder


----------



## Armymedic (20 Apr 2009)

No, there is not, but there is a maintenance of skills program/direction from CFMG for the continuation training for all medical persons in the CF.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Apr 2009)

For more publicly available information on the CF Health Services look at http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/default-eng.asp

There should be some contacts there as well, who may permit you to engage in direct exchanges of information.  It may also be possible to arrange more formal exchanges of information through programs such as ABCA.


----------



## Civvymedic (20 Apr 2009)

I have worked in both Ontario and Nova Scotia as a civi Paramedic. I don't know of anywhere that there are Nurses in the field outside of the hospital working alongside Paramedics in a 911 Response setting or Educating Paramedics in the field. Even Air Ambulance in these two Provinces (Helicopter scene Response) is a two person Paramedic team with the exception of interfacility transfers of kids under 2 where a Paeds Nurse would come along.

I know of a Canadian Forces Health Services Reserve Admin. officer who is also a Paramedic with us here in the Toronto area and is currently in Alberta doing what you described for Canadian Medics deploying overseas. He is a Capt. Health Care Administration officer and certified civi Advanced Care Paramedic acting as a clinical educator in a field unit.


----------



## downunder (21 Apr 2009)

Civvymedic.  You have missed the essence of my question.  I will re phrase it so this thread does not go down a rabbit warren.

Are there any papers written on NOs in Field Force units as Nurse Educators at the sr CAPT / MAJ rank?
 Does it work in practice ?
Do any other countries do this ?

Thanks
Downunder
[/list]


----------



## Deu (16 Jun 2009)

Unfortunately, we do not. The closest we have are Senior Practice Leaders which is 1 Maj. position per nursing specialty. Their role however does not cover or offer any clinical educational component. It is solely for the use of overseeing and tracking the training of each nursing specialty. 
The American system is however dramatically different, and I urge you to seek info through them. 
Good luck with your progress in this. I fully support what you are trying to achieve, and hope the CF will eventually wisen up to this resource.


----------



## downunder (18 Apr 2010)

Update

I have staffed the suggestion up through our Nursing Corp and up to DG pers workforce planning - health.  It is funny because the High priced help 7-8 years ago basically designed our career structure that was the intent.  the problem is the General Service Officers (who are the movers and shakers) can't seem to figure out that we are now 15 - 20 years behind our civi counterparts in workforce structure. 

downunder :deadhorse:


----------

